# What paint to use for a wall projector?



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Duplicate post 









Projector Screen paint??


I have an Epson HD projector, which I plan to mount on the ceiling and project onto a wall. Do I really need to spend big bucks on special "projector screen" paint? If it really makes a noticeable difference, I'll use it. What do you guys recommend? The wall is currently just unpainted...




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

chandler48 said:


> Duplicate post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And...?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

And, there's no use double or triple posting a situation when we read them all. Having multiple answers in separate threads, is confusing at best.


----------



## azeotrope (Jun 3, 2015)

I agree with what the other post said.


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

chandler48 said:


> And, there's no use double or triple posting a situation when we read them all. Having multiple answers in separate threads, is confusing at best.


Okay, thanks for the clarification. Just so I don’t make the same mistake next time, which forum should I have posted this particular question?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Most of the time, the forums dedication overlap each other, say in paint and interior decorating, or construction and carpentry. For the most part, the members here read through all the posts to see if we can help.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I would simply use a cheap, flat white from Walmart.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

My suggestion.

Start by choosing flat (not satin) white paint.

There are good reasons to go with something else like "screen paint" but before you actually go with a something else you should at least have (possess; agree with) one or more of of those reasons first.

For example, silver screen paint is used so you will get a brighter picture. Except you get a brighter picture only when you are sitting in certain places in the room and from other seating positions the picture will be dimmer. If this is what you want then go ahead and buy the silver paint.

Once in awhile I hear someone say that textured paint for a screen gives the picture added depth but in my opinion it gives the picture a coarse grainy appearance.

And it would be a good idea to learn about and understand what an alternate choice of screen paint will do for you before choosing it over ordinary flat white paint.

Although I agree that cross posting the same question in different forum topics causes confusing repetition, I regret that I myself do not troll all the topics to catch everything that I have the expertise to answer. I say that paint for a (movie) screen is better discussed under home theater as opposed to under wall painting/finishing.


----------

